# bait balls for shrimp



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

The recent cool front got me thinking about shrimp. I read on line that to make bait balls you need to mix equal parts of fish mean and clay. Does anyone know where to get the ingredients locally, or do you have a special recipt you would like to share?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

We've used a 50/50 mixture of fish meal and the mud from the area your fishing, don't forget your poles/ reeds we use them to mark the location we throw bait in. Make them about the size of a softball


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

where do you get the fish meal?


----------



## chano (Apr 15, 2012)

Is this a tactic for catching shrimp? You guys throw a bait net on top of them?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

The idea is to set poles out in the bay and bait the area near the poles so you know where to throw your net. The bait balls slowly desolve to attract the shrimp. Check state laws because there are some limitations. Still looking for someplace to buy fish meal.

Greg


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ycanti said:


> We've used a 50/50 mixture of fish meal and the mud from the area your fishing, don't forget your poles/ reeds we use them to mark the location we throw bait in. Make them about the size of a softball


This works well. I use to do this quite a bit. I also found that small black drum, less than 24", would often be in there chowing down. I probably caught at least 1 each time.


----------

